

Popular websites built with Django - wsieroci
http://dream-force.com/post/60070885405/12-most-popular-websites-built-with-django

======
themodelplumber
Two thoughts: I'd love it if there was a website or book that discussed these
big websites' workings in depth. Not just "here's this cool thing we built and
an interview with the tech lead" but "here's how authors enter content" to
"here are the problems we encountered while templating" to "here's what we
wish we had built-into our software stack".

Secondly, a couple years ago I went directly to a "we are really good at
Django" web host to try learning Django, but the amount of plumbing required
was really annoying. I asked a Django-using acquaintance to send me his
documentation on deploying Django-driven apps on this host, and I received a
four-page Word document packed to the gunnels with instructions. :-/ I really
want to try out Django though so I guess I'll swallow my pride.

------
mdasen
The list seems to be inaccurate. Unless something has changed, the Washington
Post and New York Times don't use Django for their main website (which the
article implies), but for certain projects. The same seems to apply to the
Guardian: [http://davidbliss.com/2010/09/03/sites-built-using-
django/](http://davidbliss.com/2010/09/03/sites-built-using-django/). That
link actually provides details.

Django is wonderful, but several of those sites don't use Django for their
main website. That doesn't mean Django isn't good, but when one starts citing
traffic numbers for the main non-Django-powered site, it's simply misleading.

~~~
wsieroci
You are right, sorry. I will change article accordingly.

